# Don du sang.



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Hier j'ai donné mon sang pour la première fois, je suis content, ça prend 10 minutes, on mange gratos  et on fait un truc bien avec des infirmières sympa. Les garçons peuvent y aller 5 fois par an et les filles 3 fois (because ragnagna).
les Français sont malheureusement encore beaucoup trop avares.

450 ml soit presque 10 % du total, moi ça me plaît bien tout ça... je vais voir si je peux pas donner d'autres trucs du genre... un peu de sperme pour finir peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tant qu'on mange gratos moi je suis preneur.  :rateau: 


En fait ça fait longtemps que je voulais faire ce geste banal mais tellement important et c'est con mais c'est une émission de télé à la con (celle de Hardisson) et surtout une invité qui a fait que j'y suis enfin allé.


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

je suis fier de toi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

J'irais bien si on pouvait également boire gratos 

Allez 450 ml de sang à 5 gr :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 450 ml soit presque 10 % du total, moi ça me plaît bien tout ça...


450 ml !!!   ... tidju ! j'espère qu'ils te donnent une montagne de revues sexy pour y arriver et que t'as quand même un peu de temps...
...ils fournissent les moufles pour éviter les cloques j'espère ????


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'irais bien si on pouvait également boire gratos
> 
> Allez 450 ml de sang à 5 gr :love:



Bon c'est pas très intelligent?
mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la motivation pour y aller   
un jour peut-être?     :hein:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juin 2004)

Excellente initiative ce don (du sang hein !  ) !

J'y ai contribué autrefois mais par contre je n'ai aucun souvenir d'y avoir eu une petite collation  ... ou alors elle ne m'a laissé aucun souvenir !

Mais bon, vu mon "régime" actuel, je devrais plutôt donner mon sang aux américains * vu le taux de graisse qu'il doit contenir !  

* ceci est une blague et non de l'anti américanisme primaire !


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

:rateau: c'est un truc pour clodo pour manger à l'oeil ça, et puis ces centres sont dirigé par des vampires.  :rateau: 


Bon je déconne j'ai jamais eu l'occasion de le faire (il vaudrait mieux avec toute la dope qui y circule), par contre s'il m'arrive un malheur je suis donneur d'organe.


----------



## molgow (11 Juin 2004)

Jamais fait moi non plus.

Je dois dire que l'idée de me faire "sucer" le sang pendant 15 min et ensuite d'être un peu "fatigué" (récupération) m'effraies un peu :sick:


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Jamais fait moi non plus.
> Je dois dire que l'idée de me faire "sucer" le sang pendant 15 min et ensuite d'être un peu "fatigué" (récupération) m'effraies un peu :sick:


non tu n'est pas fatigué du tout, crois moi, au contraire tu s passé 15 minutes tranquilles, sympa, tu peux même si tu veux prendre ton ipod et fermer les yeux....   15 minutes d'espace mental dans une journée de boulot... alors


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Fait une fois, et je pense que je recommencerai, quand l'occasion se présentera.

Faut juste que j'évite de regarder le flacon se remplir...  :sick:  :rateau:

_Pour les dons d'organes, faut que je me renseigne._


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: c'est un truc pour clodo pour manger à l'oeil ça, et puis ces centres sont dirigé par des vampires.  :rateau:



Oui c'est vrai, mais vampire ou pas, si elle a un joli cul, je "prends"   :rateau: 

Un truc de clodo tout de suite, n'empêche que moi, j'ai mangé avant et après, j'ai été servi (pas sévi hein  :rateau: ) par une gentille mamie bénévole (c'est un modèle très performant) et donc j'ai eu droit à des pains au chocolat et des croissants + jus d'orange ou café, etc... avant la prise de sang et sandwich + boisson ensuite... cool nan ?

Bah j'ai compté si j'y vais 5 fois par an ça me fait au moins 30 euros d'économie !  :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En fait ça fait longtemps que je voulais faire ce geste banal mais tellement important et c'est con mais c'est une émission de télé à la con (celle de Hardisson) et surtout une invité qui a fait que j'y suis enfin allé.



Merci à Stéphanie Fugain.


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai compté si j'y vais 5 fois par an ça me fait au moins 30 euros d'économie !  :rateau:  :hein:



Ça fait plaisir de te retrouver !!  :bebe:


----------



## Yip (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Jamais fait moi non plus.
> 
> Je dois dire que l'idée de me faire "sucer" le sang pendant 15 min et ensuite d'être un peu "fatigué" (récupération) m'effraies un peu :sick:




Meuh non, c'est rien du tout, je le fais (presque) régulièrement et en général on ne sent rien de spécial et on a le sandwich et les gâteaux pour se remettre.

Pour Global : on boit aussi (mais du jus de fruit    )


Pensez-y ceux qui peuvent, ça ne coûte rien, c'est rapide, on discute un peu avec des infirmières :hosto:  sympas (j'ai pas dit forcément mignonnes  :love: ) et après on a le sentiment d'avoir accompli une bonne action.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Jamais fait moi non plus.
> 
> Je dois dire que l'idée de me faire "sucer" le sang pendant 15 min et ensuite d'être un peu "fatigué" (récupération) m'effraies un peu :sick:



Ca dépend de ton débit mais moi apparemment j'ai un gros débit 
Même pas 10 minutes qu'il a fallu !  :mouais: 
Ensuite les piqûres, j'en ai eu pendant 10 ans toutes les semaines pour diverses désensibilisations, donc je ne crains plus rien, je peux même me mettre des aiguilles dans les bras sans frémir (j'en vois certains faire la grimace !  )

Sinon la fatigue, tu le ressens pas pas vraiment, moi je l'ai senti mais j'avais dormi que 2 heures à cause de la fête de l'urine à MONS... sont cramés ces Belges !   

Mais une ptite pipe, une ptite sieste et un bon repas et plus hop c'est bon !


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste que j'évite de regarder le flacon se remplir...  :sick:  :rateau:


 C'est plus un flacon mais une poche délicatement bercée (ben faut pas que ça coagule) très très design je trouve. :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

En plus perso les infirmières étaient toutes assez jolies et vraiment super sympa !


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus un flacon mais une poche délicatement bercée (ben faut pas que ça coagule) très très design je trouve. :love:



Oui j'ai trouvé ça beau moi 

La prochaine fois, je le fais moi même avec un sac albal de 3-4 litres que j'aurais lavé au préalable (hé hé pas fou moi !) et puis je leur amène direct, ça sera plus simple !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus un flacon mais une poche délicatement bercée (ben faut pas que ça coagule) très très design je trouve. :love:


Je sais plus, je me suis arrêté au tuyau... J'ai tourné la tête tout de suite !! :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pour Global : on boit aussi (mais du jus de fruit    )




C'est idiot ca: le vin c'est plein de fer. Rien de tel pour se refaire de globules bien costauds


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

psst : hors topic : vous avez vu les _ Discussions similaires_ en bas


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> psst : hors topic : vous avez vu les _ Discussions similaires_ en bas




   

J'avais pas vu cette option encore !


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Jamais fait moi non plus.
> 
> Je dois dire que l'idée de me faire "sucer" le sang pendant 15 min et ensuite d'être un peu "fatigué" (récupération) m'effraies un peu :sick:



salut à tous
J'essaye de donner mon sang assez régulièrement et je n'ai JAMAIS senti une quelconque fatigue après l'avoir fait. 
Je sais que quelques personnes peuvent y etre sensibles, mais croire que l'on tombe systematiquement dans les pommes est une légende! Meme se sentir fatigué, ça c'est pas vrai! (il faut juste avoir pris un petit déjeuner comme on le fait les autre jours).

De toute façon, AU PIRE, meme si on se sentais fatigué, faut pas oublier qu'on est entouré de professionel, avec la nourriture pour remontant et tout.. donc le risque est tout de meme faible faut pas exagérer 
On fait des trucs bien plus dangereux tout les jours et on en meurt pas!

Pour GlobalCut qui disait ne pas avoir trouvé la motivation pour le faire.. et bien je dirai qu'il faut tout simplement éviter de continuer à se poser ce genre de question et le faire. Car c'est une perte de temps que de chercher des motivations qui tomberont du ciel quand on sait à quel point c'est tout simplement vital pour beaucoup de personnes.

C'est quand meme un acte simple, hyper rapide, qu'on peut faire dans pleins d'hopitaux et en plus ça fait meme pas mal! 
..et comme dit JPTC on mange gratuit!   

Merci d'avoir lancé le sujet!
DW


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir,

Le don du sang est un merveilleux don de soi. Plusieurs personnes de ma famille avaient des cartes de donneur et je devrait suivre leur exemple... Mais je fais un blocage.
Je vous explique pourquoi. Désolé si c'est un peu long.

J'était à l'armé, service militaire obligatoire (une excellente chose, car si tu es anti-militariste avant, au moins, après tu sait pourquoi). En tant que scientifique, avec "report d'incorporation" pour finir mes études, j'avait été mis dans un bataillon semi-disciplinaire pour mes classes.
On dormait peu, bouffait de la m...., crapahutait sous un soleil de plomb, et on était limite d'inanition.
Et la, ces braves dames de la Croix Rouge qui viennent nous pomper notre sang. On n'avais meme pas le choix. En rang et en avant.
Apres la ponction, vu l'état où en était, c'était direct "le plancher m'appelle".  
Et elles nous regardaient tomber et continuaient a accrocher leur poches et nous faire allonger...

Voila.

Cordialement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2004)

bravo jaipa!
voila une personne courageuse!
C'est utile de donner le sang...
mais moi ,j'ai pas le courage...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le don du sang est un merveilleux don de soi. Plusieurs personnes de ma famille avaient des cartes de donneur et je devrait suivre leur exemple... Mais je fais un blocage.
> Je vous explique pourquoi. Désolé si c'est un peu long.
> ...



Ouah effectivement !   C'est digne d'un court métrage ou d'une nouvelle !


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai donné mon sang pour la première fois, je suis content, ça prend 10 minutes, on mange gratos  et on fait un truc bien avec des infirmières sympa. Les garçons peuvent y aller 5 fois par an et les Français sont malheureusement encore beaucoup trop avares.
> 
> 450 ml soit presque 10 % du total, moi ça me plaît bien tout ça... je vais voir si je peux pas donner d'autres trucs du genre... un peu de sperme pour finir peut-être ?
> 
> ...



Excellente initiative en effet 
Cela ne coûte rien => quelques minutes de son temps, et peut tellement aider ...
Ca ne fait pas plus mal qu'une simple piqûre, on est content à l'idée de participer à la recherche ou de "sauver" quelqu'un ...
On repart allégé de son sang, et l'estomac bien plein effectivement 
Pour les plus "courageux", il y a évidemment le don de plaquettes 
J'avoue que je n'ai jamais essayé  :rose: 
Mais si l'idée ne vous effraie pas, si vous n'êtes pas réfractaires à ce genre de choses, n'hésitez pas, foncez, donnez votre sang 
Dans la même thématique, qui a sa carte de donneur d'organes ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Juin 2004)

Et pour finir l'histoire,

Je vous jure que c'est vrai.

Comme les autres je me suis retouvé sur le carrelage et un type est sorti du rang pour me relever, il m'a dit "allez manger quelque chose".

Je lui ai repondu "Faites ch..." et je suis aller me coucher dans un coin.

On m'a dit après que c'était le colonel...


Cordialement


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

Je comprends que l'idée ne te "séduise" pas, vu le contexte dans lequel tu y as été initié 
Cela dit, sache que je tourne de l'oeil régulièrement, et que j'y vais à chaque fois qu'il m'est possible de le faire  Je préviens les infirmières, c'est tout ... et elles prennent soin de moi 
Le tout est de se dire que toutes nos appréhensions, ou petis maux, inhérents à cette "pratique" sont surmontables  et que si nous devions un jour manquer de sang pour quelque raison que ce soit, nous serions bien heureux de savoir que des inconnus se mobilisent régulièrement pour pouvoir nous aider


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

je suis allé le donner pour la première fois il y a trois semaines. Ce qui est con, c'est qu'on est obligé d'y retourner une seconde fois pour savoir s'il en veulent bien finalement, pas de résultat intermédiaire. (mais bon, c'est vrai, c'est un peu de la _vente_ forcée)   

J'ai eu droit à 500mL sur mes 5L de sang, il parait que je suis un grand gabarit  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

En tout cas, me concernant, j'ai trouvé ça aussi dur que d'aller au resto... 
En plus on y est allé à 4, donc on était ensemble on racontait des blagues à la con et on se moquait de celui qui tournait de l'oeil (ce qui n'est pas arrivé en fait  )
Moi je voulais jouer avec ma poche mais elles ont pas voulu 

Pour les plaquettes, je verrais quand je serais un donneur de sang régulier déjà, c'est long 3 heures quand même, c'est pas plus fatiguant mais bon... avec un bon bouquin ou vraiment une super infirmière, no problemo !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

a voté : "régulièrement" même si je ne l'ai donné que deux fois.
Faudra que je renouvelle ma carte du parti euh .. de donneur tiens 

Excellent sujet jptk :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Excellent sujet jptk :love:



Ouai comme d'hab quoi...


----------



## molgow (11 Juin 2004)

Je précise par contre, que je serais totalement d'accord pour donner mes organes (dans le cas où je mourrais à présent). Par contre, je n'ai jamais fait de démarches particulières pour ça.. je sais pas si le témoignage de mon entourage (qui est conscient de ma volonté) serait suffisant ?


----------



## molgow (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai comme d'hab quoi...



ça fait plaisir de te revoir en tout cas


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je précise par contre, que je serais totalement d'accord pour donner mes organes (dans le cas où je mourrais à présent). Par contre, je n'ai jamais fait de démarches particulières pour ça.. je sais pas si le témoignage de mon entourage (qui est conscient de ma volonté) serait suffisant ?



Nan faut la carte, c'est primordial je crois. 



> ça fait plaisir de te revoir en tout cas



Tout pareil !


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan faut la carte, c'est primordial je crois.
> 
> 
> 
> Tout pareil !





Si vous souhaitez la carte , it's up to you


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan faut la carte, c'est primordial je crois.


et ça dépend peut-être du pays où l'on vit, non ?


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez la carte , it's up to you






Quelques infos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir de te revoir en tout cas



bah et moi ?  :mouais: j'sens l'munster ? (pourtant j'suis pas encore allé faire la bise à vroam !  )


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

merci zouzou


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Si vous souhaitez la carte , it's up to you



Hè attends, si je prends la carte, ils vont pas venir me prendre des organes pendant que je mange ou que je dors j'espère hein ?  :affraid: 
Sinon je la prends tout de suite.


Franchement je suis déjà content (et fier oui) pour celui qui aura ma BIIIIIIP


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> merci zouzou



Je t'en prie 
Moi perso, la mienne, je l'ai demandée en pharmacie 
J'avais pas internet à l'époque


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè attends, si je prends la carte, ils vont pas venir me prendre des organes pendant que je mange ou que je dors j'espère hein ?  :affraid:
> Sinon je la prends tout de suite.
> 
> 
> Franchement je suis déjà content (et fier oui) pour celui qui aura ma BIIIIIIP



Je trouve que le don d'organes est tout aussi beau que le don de sang 
Cela dit, bien que restant dans la même thématique, je pense que le don d'organes doit soulever davantage de polémiques ...
Attachement au corps, pratique contraire aux fondements de sa religion etc .....
Pour moi, quand on est mort, on est mort ... peu importe le corps donc ... et si un au-delà devait recueillir mon âme, il devrait se passer de mon corps 
Mais, je comprends que ce don soit plus "problématique" pour certains ...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Pour moi, aucun problème, je m'encombre pas de principes, j'ai déjà assez de problèmes comme ça ! 

Je veux juste savoir si je pourrais continuer à manger tranquille !  :hein:


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, aucun problème, je m'encombre pas de principes, j'ai déjà assez de problèmes comme ça !
> 
> Je veux juste savoir si je pourrais continuer à manger tranquille !  :hein:




Tant qu'on s'attaque pas à ton estomac, on peut prendre ce qu'on veut ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on s'attaque pas à ton estomac, on peut prendre ce qu'on veut ?



Bah tu me laisses le foie et le zizi et c'est bon, le cervo je m'en sers plus depuis que j'ai des macs.  :rateau:


----------



## Zouzou (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... le cervo je m'en sers plus depuis que j'ai des macs.  :rateau:




Le sexe est le cerveau de l'instinct

[André Suarès]


A méditer


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, c'est rien du tout, je le fais (presque) régulièrement et en général on ne sent rien de spécial et on a le sandwich et les gâteaux pour se remettre.
> 
> Pour Global : on boit aussi (mais du jus de fruit    ):



Dans le temps, on avait droit au(x) verre(s) de rouge en plus des sandwiches mais bouffe ou pas bouffe, ça dépend des endroits. Je l'ai donné régulièrement très longtemps. Maintenant c'est plus rare. Rien à voir avec le fait qu'ils ne donnent que du jus de fruits  Simplement, quand je traînais à la fac, ils passaient régulièrment et j'y allais systématiquement. Aujourd'hui, ils ne passent pas là où je bosse (je pense que ça changera). Comme j'ai la flemme/pas le temps (rayer la mention inutile) de me déplacer au centre de transfusion sanguine, je le donne à l'occasion quand je suis en vacances en Lozère et qu'ils passent.

ça ne fait pas mal, ça fatigue à peine (faut juste éviter d'aller faire un footing juste après) et en général, ceux qui tombent dans les pommes le font avant d'être saignés, pas après.   

Alors , n'hésitez pas (et n'y allez pas à jeun  même si vous voulez vous taper la cloche sur place).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> en général, ceux qui tombent dans les pommes le font avant d'être saignés, pas après.



Pour moi ce fut après  
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce fut après
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Ces psycho-sociaux, faut toujours qu'ils s'arrangent pour tripatouiller les statistiques !   
Salut, Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ces psycho-sociaux, faut toujours qu'ils s'arrangent pour tripatouiller les statistiques !
> Salut, Finn



   
Ca fait toujours autant plaisir de te lire 

salut Luc 

Ah et pis en parlant de psycho-sociaux, vous auriez pas vu un admin de p-s.o trainer par là ? parait qu'l'a passé sur mac 

_sur ce je n'atteds pas les user's de la nuit je file retrouver Morphée_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Le don du sang est un merveilleux don de soi. Plusieurs personnes de ma famille avaient des cartes de donneur et je devrait suivre leur exemple... Mais je fais un blocage.
> Je vous explique pourquoi. Désolé si c'est un peu long.
> ...




arrrrhhhhhg   
c'est revoltant ton histoire...
Je déteste les militaires...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _sur ce je n'atteds pas les user's de la nuit je file retrouver Morphée_




Bah t'es encore là


----------



## alan.a (12 Juin 2004)

Etant en bonne santé, et ma femme étant infirmière (je sais exactement qui porte quoi (ou rien) sous les blouses dans son service ), je suis légèrement poussé à donner tout ce que peux.
Le sang c'est bien, mais faudrait pas oublier les plaquettes.

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier de signaler sa préférence pour le don final ... en cas de mort cérébrale. C'est pas très joyeux mais c'est sacrement indispensable.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juin 2004)

Ayant un groupe sanguin commun, je préfère donner des plaquettes. J'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir l'infirmière qui s'occupe de moi.  Ce n'est pas la plus jolie mais la meilleur piqueuse.  

Comme tout bon motard, Je suis donneur d'organe mais bon, il n'y a pas de mérite, je serais mort. 

Pour les plus courageux, le don de moelle osseuse c'est sympa aussi. 


(je fais le malin mais j'aime autant piquer les gens que je déteste être piqué.   il faudrait que j'y retourne pour un petit don, ça fait un bail. Faut dire que je suis déjà souvent à l'hosto et y retourner pendant mon temps libre...   )


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ayant un groupe sanguin commun, je préfère donner des plaquettes. J'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir l'infirmière qui s'occupe de moi.  Ce n'est pas la plus jolie mais la meilleur piqueuse.   (...)



Tu parles de Miss Aiguille Aguichante?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juin 2004)

Non, non, je ne me laisserais jamais toucher par elle, c'est une dangereuse.


----------



## alan.a (12 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme tout bon motard, Je suis donneur d'organe mais bon, il n'y a pas de mérite, je serais mort.



Pareil, mais je paufine la technique pour me rater dans les meilleures conditions  
Par exemple, l'été, je roule tranquille, quand il fait chaud, on se gatte vite. Par contre l'hiver, quand il y a de la neige pour une bonne conservation, là j'hésite pas.


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

Paul> Comment est-ce qu'ils te prennent les plaquettes ?! Ce n'est pas simplement une prise de sang normale avec un traitement particulier par après ?


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

Euh... c'est utile ces "discussions similaires". Remarquez par exemple, que là bas, ils cherchent du sang


----------



## alan.a (12 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est utile ces "discussions similaires". Remarquez par exemple, que là bas, ils cherchent du sang



T'es branché sur une machine qui extrait les plaquettes de ton sang. On te rend ton sang apres triage. Ca dure 2 heures, en gros.


----------



## Silvia (13 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> T'es branché sur une machine qui extrait les plaquettes de ton sang. On te rend ton sang apres triage. Ca dure 2 heures, en gros.



Exactement.


----------



## NicoMac (13 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les plus courageux, le don de moelle osseuse c'est sympa aussi.



J'ai commencé à donner mon sang à 18 ans le jour même de mon anni, ça fait vingt ans.

Comme toi, je suis rapidement passé au don de plaquettes toutes les 4 à 6 semaines environ en raison de la demande importante et de la pénurie de donneurs malheureusement. Plusieurs fois, l'hôpital m'a appelé au travail pour une urgence, càd. un besoin immédiat pour un malade. Et quand l'infirmière au bout du fil précise encore qu'il s'agit d'un enfant leucémique, il n'y a rien de tel pour la motivation et foncer à l'hosto en courant ! *Il ne faut vraiment pas hésiter à y aller.*

Concernant la moelle osseuse, je me suis inscrit au registre suisse des donneurs. Evidemment, la contrainte est plus conséquente, mais ce n'est finalement si pas si terrible que cela si on pense que pour le receveur potentiel la mort n'est pas très loin et que les chances pour lui de trouver un donneur compatible sont très serrées...


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Juin 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le don d'organes est tout aussi beau que le don de sang


Voici un complément d'informations paru aujourd'hui sur Yahoo:
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040622/185/3xl8a.html

(D'ailleurs comment on fait avec le nouveau forum pour insérer un lien en lui donnant un intitulé plutot que de laisse toute l'adresse ainsi?)
*DW*


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Voici un complément d'informations paru aujourd'hui sur Yahoo:
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040622/185/3xl8a.html
> 
> (D'ailleurs comment on fait avec le nouveau forum pour insérer un lien en lui donnant un intitulé plutot que de laisse toute l'adresse ainsi?)
> *DW*



Quand tu appuies sur le lien URL, il y un 1er champ texte qui s'ouvre, c'est là que tu mets le texte qui servira de lien, ensuite quand tu valides s'ouvre le 2e champ texte dans lequel tu mets l'url.


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Juin 2004)

Ermmm.. j'ai bien la fenetre qui s'ouvre me demandant le lien,mais quand je valide il ne me propose pas de texte... il met l'adresse dans mon message et c'est tout..


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bravo jaipa!
> voila une personne courageuse!
> C'est utile de donner le sang...
> mais moi ,j'ai pas le courage...




Je ne pense pas qu'il soit question de courage, mais plus de volonté, car c'est franchement pas la mer à boire (ni la belle-mère à avaler   )


Prends toi par la main, et vas y pour voir, discute avec les gens là-bas, tu verras, c'est facile et pas douloureux.


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

J'ai donné mon sang pendant longtemps. Reproduction familiale, conviction, convivialité de ces bus des centres de transfusion installés sur les campus, où l'on économisait pour une fois le ticket de RU ou le sandwich.
Il y a quelques années, un toubib sourcilleux m'a expliqué qu'une partie de mon vieux passé, d'un passé vieux de 20 ans, faisait de moi un porteur potentiel d'une maladie, l'hépatite C, dont on connait mal les temps d'incubation.
On en a discuté longtemps. Je lui ai parlé de son questionnaire, d'une hypocrisie totale. De tous les étudiants et étudiantes qui assuraient sans charres avoir utilisé des préservatifs dans la totalité de leurs relations sexuelles ces six derniers mois. De l'inhibition naturelle des éventuels porteurs de risques devant le questionnaire. De la batterie de tests qu'ils pratiquaient sur les échantillons prélevés.
Il m'a parlé de son intérêt pour les hépatites, du programme de recherche auquel il collaborait, de toutes ces choses qui semblait le passionner sincèrement. 
Il a refusé mon don.
Il ne m'a pas proposé de participer en tant que cobaye à son programme de recherche.


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

Juste un petit message pour relancer le sondage et du coup le sujet qui à mon avis vallait le coup d'etre vu par les nouveaux forumeux


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit message pour relancer le sondage et du coup le sujet qui à mon avis vallait le coup d'etre vu par les nouveaux forumeux



Très bonne idée Dandy ... En ce qui me concerne je ne peux pas donner mon sang dans la mesure où, suivant les critères établis, j'ai passé un peu trop de temps en Angleterre dans les années 90 en pleine crise de la vache folle (certains dirons que cela explique mon comportement  ) ce qui pour le moment m'exclut des donneurs potentiels.

PS : Pour info le critère d'exclusion est d'avoir passé au moins un an en cumulé en Grande-Bretagne entre 1991 et 1996.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2004)

Comme Camisol, je suis HBC+ (et donc ne peux donner).
Mais si vous pouvez, faites-le !


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

Tiens je l'ai déjà redonné mon sang ! L'infirmière est toujours aussi... professionnelle !  :love: 

Et vous me faîtes penser que j'ai rêvé cette nuit qu'elles m'avaient oublié et que elles m'avaient pris au moins 12 litres et qu'en avais plus pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez viendez où je dis à panpan le lapin (âmes sensibles ne cliquez pas) de venir hanter vos nuits    :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2004)

Mouarf ! Déjà vu sur les fonds d'écrans mais toujours sympa à se remettre en mirettes


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai longtemps donné, mais j'étais passé dans le camp des donneurs de plaquettes (cytaphérèse si je me rappelle bien le nom  ) au bout de 2 ans. On reste branché 1h30 à 2h30 avec le sang qui sort et qui revient après avoir été centrifugé ... Là on fatigue en revanche. Et d'ailleurs on mange avant (repas complet) et après (repas complet à nouveau ...) ! 
Malheureusement en raison de mon état allergique, je ne peux plus donné.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2004)

Oui, t'as l'air geek


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

Quelle(s) allergie(s) t'empeche de donner ton sang?


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Hum entre le canabis plus des medoc pour la thyroide, j'ai po l'droit de donner mon sang 

 J'ai voulu le faire y'a pas longtemps, y m'ont jeté comme une merde


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

Pourtant tu partais d'une bonne intention hein?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

Je suis en particulier allergique à différents pollens (graminées surtout) et aux acariens.
Mais à la rigueur il ne m'ont même pas demandé plus. Le simple fait que j'ai une allergie déclarée, sans précision, a fait qu'il n'ont plus voulu de moi.


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en particulier allergique à différents pollens (graminées surtout) et aux acariens.
> Mais à la rigueur il ne m'ont même pas demandé plus. Le simple fait que j'ai une allergie déclarée, sans précision, a fait qu'il n'ont plus voulu de moi.




C'est n'importe quoi !  :hein: Je ne parle pas de toi mais de cette histoire d'allergènes. Je suis allergique à 17 trucs différents, enfin j'étais car j'ai été désensibilisé pendant 10 ans environs, mais bon si tu me fous un bon coup de traversin à plumes (la vengeance) je risque d'avoir des vieux relents de crise d'asthme. 

je vois pas le rapport entre les allergènes et le don du sang, sinon les 3/4 des gens ne pourraient pas donner, tous les asthmatiques déjà.

Non ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi ! :hein: Je ne parle pas de toi mais de cette histoire d'allergènes. Je suis allergique à 17 trucs différents, enfin j'étais car j'ai été désensibilisé pendant 10 ans environs, mais bon si tu me fous un bon coup de traversin à plumes (la vengeance) je risque d'avoir des vieux relents de crise d'asthme.
> 
> je vois pas le rapport entre les allergènes et le don du sang, sinon les 3/4 des gens ne pourraient pas donner, tous les asthmatiques déjà.
> 
> Non ?


Tout pareil!  
Je suis allergique au pollen, acariens etc..., désensibilisé pendant 10 ans environ, allergique ponctuel en cas de coup de traversins à plume, et... je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de dons de sans malgré tout ça :mouais: .
A mon avis Hurrican ton infirmière était une stagiaire qui n'a pas voulu prendre de risque


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil!
> Je suis allergique au pollen, acariens etc..., désensibilisé pendant 10 ans environ, allergique ponctuel en cas de coup de traversins à plume, et...












			
				dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis Hurrican ton infirmière était une stagiaire qui n'a pas voulu prendre de risque



Oui ou alors une femme habillée en blanc tout simplement, j'en ai vu des fois dans les aéroports


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai donné mon sang une fois. Quand j'avais 18 ans. J'ai un sang tellement épais qu'il a fallu 2 heures pour m'en pomper 1/2 litre. :sleep:  Tout ça pour un bête sang O+.

Bon après j'ai été boire des bières et c'était vachement rigolo 

Je recommencerai peut-être, mais les 2 heures passées dans la camionette de la croix rouge sur un brancart inconfortable, ça me refroidit rien que d'y penser. :rose:


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


   



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je recommencerai peut-être, mais les 2 heures passées dans la camionette de la croix rouge sur un brancart inconfortable, ça me refroidit rien que d'y penser.


En général maintenant ils font surtout ça dans les hopitaux ou directement en entreprise. C'est cool l'idée d'ailleurs de venir en entreprise. Je ne sais pas qui le décide si c'est l'entrepreneur qui en fait la demande ou le centre de dons qui démarche les entreprises.


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ermmm.. j'ai bien la fenetre qui s'ouvre me demandant le lien,mais quand je valide il ne me propose pas de texte... il met l'adresse dans mon message et c'est tout..


 Suivant les navigateurs ou leur réglage, le comportement change, enfin pour moi :
 - soit j'ai le système JPTK avec les 2 fenêtres : une pour le texte, une pour le lien
 - soit j'écris le texte que je veux voir affiché pour le lien, je le sélectionne et je crée le lien après, je rentre l'adresse mais c'est le texte sélectionné au départ qui reste affiché.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> En général maintenant ils font surtout ça dans les hopitaux ou directement en entreprise. C'est cool l'idée d'ailleurs de venir en entreprise. Je ne sais pas qui le décide si c'est l'entrepreneur qui en fait la demande ou le centre de dons qui démarche les entreprises.



Tapatoukompri : c'est le grand retour des _patrons buveurs de sang_ de la fin XIXème !
 :love:


----------



## clampin (17 Septembre 2004)

Moi la première fois que j'ai été donné mon sang.. je suis tombé dans les pommes.... évanouis... du coup l'infirmière m'a gentiment dit que cela ne valait pas la peine si c'est pour toujours tombé dans les pommes.. j'ai réessayé y a un an et rebolotte, dans les pommes.... du coup ben, je m'abstient... bien que j'ai envie de donner !


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi la première fois que j'ai été donné mon sang.. je suis tombé dans les pommes.... évanouis... du coup l'infirmière m'a gentiment dit que cela ne valait pas la peine si c'est pour toujours tombé dans les pommes.. j'ai réessayé y a un an et rebolotte, dans les pommes.... du coup ben, je m'abstient... bien que j'ai envie de donner !


Tu avais mangé avant ou non?


----------



## quetzalk (17 Septembre 2004)

j'ai toujours pensé que le mieux pour éviter les soucis c'est d'être transfusé juste après un don du sang - mais personne m'écoute alors...


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi la première fois que j'ai été donné mon sang.. je suis tombé dans les pommes.... évanouis... du coup l'infirmière m'a gentiment dit que cela ne valait pas la peine si c'est pour toujours tombé dans les pommes.. j'ai réessayé y a un an et rebolotte, dans les pommes.... du coup ben, je m'abstient... bien que j'ai envie de donner !




Bah donne ton urine alors, ça marche fort en ce moment, par contre je sais pas ce qu'ils en font.   

Sunnydelight vous-dîtes ? Alors c'est ça ce goût de .... pisse ?????  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## clampin (17 Septembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais mangé avant ou non?



Ben wép... a chaque fois... d'ailleurs quand on me fait une prise de sang normale c'est déjà limite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Je ne ferais pas de don de mon sang, j'ai donc voté pour la derniere alternative.
De toute façon, parceque je suis homo, ils on toujours refusé de le prendre. 

C'est dommage, étant d'un groupe rare et recherché maintenant je dis non à toute proposition, on sais jamais si ils changeaient d'avis.


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2004)

No-6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage, étant d'un groupe rare




Un groupe rare ? Lequel ? Un groupe de quoi ? Tu joues de quoi toi ?   

Mais sinon, un peu plus sérieusement, comment ils ont su que t'était homo, t'es arrivé avec un plume dans le cul ou bien ??   
Parce que moi, j'ai pas vu dans le questionnaire :

Etes-vous :

1) Hétéro.
2) Homo
3) Bi.
4) Trans.
5) Pédo.


Ca me dit rien, non pas que je doute de ta parole mais bon... si tous les asthmatiques, tous les pd peuvent pas donner leur sang, bah il reste juste 1/3 de la population et là ça craint...  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Septembre 2004)

Ben non c'est la toubib qui nous reçoit (en cyta, il y a un contrôle obligatoire, avec électro-cardiogramme, etc ...), qui m'a dit que je ne pouvais plus donner, car il y a risque de transmission des caractéristiques allergiques. 
Reste que je suis quand même dans les fichiers en cas de besoins urgents, que je suis aussi donneur de moelle si besoin, et donneur d'organes, si je devais passer l'arme à gauche.  
Chez nous çà a toujours couler de source.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben non c'est la toubib qui nous reçoit (en cyta, il y a un contrôle obligatoire, avec électro-cardiogramme, etc ...), qui m'a dit que je ne pouvais plus donner, car il y a risque de transmission des caractéristiques allergiques.



ah pour la cytaphérèse d'accord, sinon je comprenais pas bien... en fait les anticorps fabriqués contre les allergènes sont probablement détruits au cours des traitements par lesquels passe le sang avant d'être transfusable (don du sang "normal" : donc pas d'obstacle aux allergiques - donnez les gars !) par contre en don de plaquettes les anticorps restent peut-être intacts et donc risquent de déclencher des réactions allergiques même si le receveur n'est pas, lui, allergique.
Rappelons que l'allergie n'est pas une maladie contagieuse...


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> que je suis aussi donneur de moelle si besoin,



ah ouai ? Tu m'en donnes svp ?  :rateau: 

Bon sinon moi je reste bloqué comme 97 % des gens sur : "si la ponction est loupée, tu vas avoir mal comme un chien pendant 6 mois"

Alors qu'en est-il ?


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Toujours pareil, c'est l'éventuel hématome qui risque d'être douloureux...
Un trocard qui pénètre profondément les tissus risque toujours d'éclater de petits vaisseaux.
Si le patient reste immobile une demi-douzaine d'heures après la ponction, tout devrait bien se passer.
Mais on n'est jamais à l'abri d'un interne agité qui risque de saloper l'intervention par sa gaucherie, c'est la part du risque


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Je te dirais çà, le jour où il m'appelleront pour donner !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Pression trop basse à chaque fois    pourtant c'est pas faute d'en boire


----------



## DandyWarhol (4 Janvier 2006)

Pas de nouveaux donneurs? Ca serait bien qu'on relance le débat... ça peut informer et tout..


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Je donne mon sang, ça prend pas trop de temps et ça peut aider...alors


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

Rien à rajouter à ce que j'ai déjà dit.


----------



## Malow (4 Janvier 2006)

Ils ont pas voulu....je suis trop légère, n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

j'ai déjà donné mon sang et à présent j'peux plus car difficile de trouver mes veines... eh oui j'ai pas d'veine d'ailleurs la galère à présent pour une prise de sang est qu'ils sont obligés de me piquer dans la main et là ouille çà fait beaucoup plus mal


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà donné mon sang et à présent j'peux plus car difficile de trouver mes veines... eh oui j'ai pas d'veine d'ailleurs la galère à présent pour une prise de sang est qu'ils sont obligés de me piquer dans la main et là ouille çà fait beaucoup plus mal


Un bon anesthésiste fait l'affaire ....


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un bon anesthésiste fait l'affaire ....



On demande jpmiss au parloir  

Allez, allez donner votre sang, ça vous fera pas mal et ça fera du bien à d'autres. Ceci dit, faut peut-être attendre que les miettes de bouchon soient tombées au fond pour éviter de faire des dépôts.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On demande jpmiss au parloir
> 
> Allez, allez donner votre sang, ça vous fera pas mal et ça fera du bien à d'autres. Ceci dit, faut peut-être attendre que les miettes de bouchon soient tombées au fond pour éviter de faire des dépôts.




Mais non, ça rendra encore plus joyeux les receveurs


----------



## Philippe (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonne idée d'avoir fait remonter ce sujet, c'est très intéressant.
Personnellement j'ai répondu "Jamais" au sondage, parce que c'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais fait  et si je ne l'ai jamais fait je crois que c'est tout simplement parce que je n'y ai jamais pensé...
Au fond, pourquoi pas ?

Je viens de lire tout le sujet et voici deux questions que je me pose :
D'abord plusieurs témoignent du fait qu'il faut avant d'aller donner son sang bien manger le matin, pour éviter d'avoir un malaise : c'est logique. Moi je ne mange jamais rien avant 13-14 heures : ça pose un problème si je veux devenir donneur ?
D'autre part y a-t-il des groupes sanguins plus recherchés que d'autres ? Je suis A+ et j'ai l'impression que c'est un groupe très courant.
Merci  !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai hyper peur des prises de sang (j'ai peur que la veine ne se referme pas ) je sait que c'est con, mais c'est comme ça 
Dommage qu'il n'y avait pas comme réponse "Mais ça va pas la tête ?!?"


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Au fond, pourquoi pas ?Ph.


 
Je te le fais pas dire!  



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire tout le sujet et voici deux questions que je me pose :
> D'abord plusieurs témoignent du fait qu'il faut avant d'aller donner son sang bien manger le matin, pour éviter d'avoir un malaise : c'est logique. Moi je ne mange jamais rien avant 13-14 heures : ça pose un problème si je veux devenir donneur ?
> D'autre part y a-t-il des groupes sanguins plus recherchés que d'autres ? Je suis A+ et j'ai l'impression que c'est un groupe très courant.
> Merci  !
> Ph.


 
Salut,
Moi non plus je ne mange jamais rien avant 13h. 
Lorsque j'ai donné mon sang, parfois j'y suis allé sans avoir rien avoir mangé et ça ne m'a pas posé de problème. 
Par contre ils te donnent à manger aussitot après (gratuitement). 
Ou alors il arrive qu'ils te fassent manger avant, de manière à ce que tu n'aies pas de problème si tu leur dit que tu n'as rien mangé.. (je précise que tu rencontres toujours un médecin qui t'accueille et qui évalue ces choses là), et finalement, dernière chose, meme si tu ne manges jamais avant 13h, rien ne t'empeche de faire une exception ce jour là, et te forcer à manger un petit peu (pas de graisses!)
 
_*DW*_


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ben je suis tombé sur ce thread (je ne me suis pas fait mal, rassurez vous) et oui, je donne mon sang régulièrement, tout comme je suis donneur d'organe a mon décès. (Si en plus mon corps peut servir aux étudiants en médecine, ça sera toujours ça de moins à payer en cimetière et autres conneries post mortem  )

Ensuite, je mange toujours beaucoup le matin donc, pas de soucis, mais pour ceux qui ne mangent pas, il suffit de le faire le jour du dons du sang, la bouffe est un carburant qui marche dans la journée hein, ça ne s'accumule pas donc aucuns risque si ce n'est pas dans les habitude de la personne.

Bon, ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié le don du sang de la semaine dernier, ils m'avaient contacté car entre les fêtes il y a toujours besoin de poches de sang. En plus, je suis O, c'est a dire donneur universel, le pied total pour les médecin


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> tout comme je suis donneur d'organe a mon décès. (Si en plus mon corps peut servir aux étudiants en médecine, ça sera toujours ça de moins à payer en cimetière et autres conneries post mortem  )


 
Tu peux expliquer en gros en quoi ça consiste? Comment il faut s'y prendre etc..?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Alors tout d'abord, on a besoin d'un sclapel.........


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part y a-t-il des groupes sanguins plus recherchés que d'autres ? Je suis A+ et j'ai l'impression que c'est un groupe très courant.
> Merci  !
> Ph.



Oui, il y a des groupes plus recherchés que d'autres. A+ est un des groupes les plus courants, c'est le groupe dit des "receveurs universels", c'est à dire que si tu as besoin d'une transfusion, tu n'a quasiment pas de facteurs de rejet, quels que soit le sang. O+ est aussi un groupe très courant, celui des "donneurs universels", une sorte de sang de base. C'est chez ces deux groupes qu'on va chercher la majorité des donneurs de plaquettes et de globules, par exemple.
Le groupe et le rhésus (POSitif ou NEGatif) n'est qu'une partie du descripteur du sang. Tout le phénotype est important, ensuite. Et crée des sous-groupes dans ces grands ensembles.
Ceci dit, plus les groupes sont rares, et plus le besoin est important. Les B, les AB, + ou -, on en a besoin tout le temps. Et on les refuse beaucoup moins que les autres, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a des groupes plus recherchés que d'autres. A+ est un des groupes les plus courants, c'est le groupe dit des "receveurs universels", c'est à dire que si tu as besoin d'une transfusion, tu n'a quasiment pas de facteurs de rejet, quels que soit le sang.


Yeeeeeeessssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux expliquer en gros en quoi ça consiste? Comment il faut s'y prendre etc..?



C'est très simple, tu préviens tes proches et j'ai en plus sur moi une carte de France ADOT
http://www.france-adot.org/ et une autre de France Transplant http://www.france-transplant.com/ stipulant que je suis pour le don d'organe. Donc, en cas de décès, si un policier ou autre tombe la dessus, je serai amenée en urgence pour que l'on sauve les organes donnables et si le corps ne sert pas, il finit dans une école de médecine pour être disséqué par des future praticiens. 

Pas très ragoûtant ça, mais bon, je me considère que comme un bout de viande après le décès. ça ne me dérangerai même pas d'être donner a manger aux chats du quartiers 

le seule soucis, c'est que l'on ne peut pas vraiment choisir a quoi va servir le corps. on donne et point final, pas possible de dire, je veut juste sauver une fille blanche qui attend une greffe du coeur et rien d'autre. Tout ce qui est utilisable est donné au premier venu sans se poser de question, seule la survie d'un être humain est pris en compte... et je trouve ça bien mieux comme ça.

P.S.: Connais tu ce site? http://bancomicsans.com/


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2006)

Ben la dernière fois que j'ai donné mon sang, euh... bon, faut que je vous raconte  

_C'était pendant mon service militaire, il y a fort longtemps. D'office pendant les classes, on devait avoir une prise de sang, avec le choix suivant : soit une simple prise de sang faite par des apprentis-bouchers soit un vrai don du sang fait par des soi-disant infirmiers 

Donc, me connaissant (le trooper est sensible  ), direction le don du sang : je m'allonge sur la civière prévue à cet effet, tout se passe pas bien, on me tire au moins 15 pintes et à la fin l'infimier me dit "Allez mon gars, vla un bout de coton : t'appuie fort sur le trou de la piquouze". Dont acte. 

Au bout de qq minutes, le trooper est pris de somnolence et voilà que le bras se déplie, que la main n'appuie plus sur le coton, que le coton tombe et vu que je ne cicatrise pas vite ben le sang commence à couler par petits jets bien réguliers :hosto:

Voyant çà, trop envapé pour arrêter l'hémoragie, j'essaie d'attirer  l'attention de l'infirmier avec de faibles "eh, oh m'sieu..." sans grand succès. 

C'est un toubib entrant dans la salle de tortures qui s'en aperçoit et reprend les choses en main à mon grand soulagement.​_
Depuis, c'est con, mais j'ai comme un blocage


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Puréee!!!!! c'est exactement ça ma phobie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AOSTE (5 Janvier 2006)

Je suis donneur de sang depuis l'age de 19 ans. Depuis 2 ans je fait également des dons de plaquette (45mm) ainsi que des dons de plasma (1h45mm). Cela permet de faire une dizaine de dons par ans et peut importe le temps total, l'intéret c'est le geste qui permet d'aider des malades.


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

bin moi je donne mon sang trois fois par an (chui une fille alors j'peux pas plus...)... et à chaque fois ça ne se passait pas très bien (évanouissement et cie)... et j'ai compris qu'en fait pour éviter de tourner de l'oeil, il faut occuper son esprit à autre chose. Sinon, moi qui suis douilette et pas facile à piquer, ça se passe bien... Enfin, bon, je ne suis pas fan de ce genre de moments, mais je me dis que si un jour j'ai accident, je serais bien contente d'avoir du sang pour les transfusions... et par conséquent, je suis "contente" de pouvoir aider les autres.

Sinon, pour les gens intérressés, il y a aussi le don de moëlle osseuse. Ce n'est pas trop contraigant comme démarche à faire, il faut juste aller faire des analyses de sang et puis après on te rentre dans un gd fichier de donneurs. Après, y'a plus qu'à attendre qu'on t'appelle au besoin... 

Et puis, pour tous ceux qui ont la flemme ou un manque de courage pour le faire, allez-y à plusieurs, c'est plus sympa et ça passe plus vite !


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2006)

Perso ça fait seulement deux ans que je fais des dons de plaquettes ...suite à une promesse. Je me dis que j'ai été stupide de ne pas le faire plus tôt et d'être confronté à la réalité de la maladie pour que je me bouge le Q.
ça dure 90 minutes ... donc il faut bien compter 2h30 au total 
ça fait pas mal du tout (sauf quand on tombe sur un étudiant qui t'explose la veine à la troisième tentative  ) ... mais c'est pas non plus super agréable surtout à la fin ... il faut juste pouvoir choisir la machine sur laquelle on est prélevé. 
Après une petite sieste et ça roule
Quand je donne le matin je suis à jeun (enfin un café et une clope quand même) ... 
Sinon je suis dans les démarches pour le don de moelle ... mais le médecin de l'EFS était pas très au courant et incapable de répondre à mes questions


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui cet E-mail :



> Ceci est un appel au secours venant du CHU de ROUEN
> Merci de le lire et de faire suivre au plus grand nombre de gens que vous connaissez
> Dr Mathieu DUPONT Assistant-Chef de Clinique Service des Maladies Infectieuses et Réanimation Médicale au CHU de RENNES Tel : 02 xx xx xx xx Fax : 02 xx xx xx xx
> Bonjour,
> ...


J'ai supprimé les numéros de téléphone et le nom de la personne de contact, car j'ignore s'il faut prendre cet envoi au sérieux. Il paraît que certains E-mails de ce type sont des hoax...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui cet E-mail :
> 
> 
> J'ai supprimé les numéros de téléphone et le nom de la personne de contact, car j'ignore s'il faut prendre cet envoi au sérieux. Il paraît que certains E-mails de ce type sont des hoax...
> ...



le plus simple consiste à passer un coup de fil au CHU de Rouen


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=15539


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le plus simple consiste à passer un coup de fil au CHU de Rouen



A mon avis ils ont un peu autre chose a foutre au CHU de Rouen.
Voir plutot sur hoaxbuster.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui cet E-mail :
> 
> 
> J'ai supprimé les numéros de téléphone et le nom de la personne de contact, car j'ignore s'il faut prendre cet envoi au sérieux. Il paraît que certains E-mails de ce type sont des hoax...
> ...


Si ca n'est pas un hoax, il y a des coincidences facheuses, parce que j'ai reçu un qui ressemblait beaucoup (le prénom de la gamine, par exemple ou l'insistance sur le fait que le donneur devait être un homme) il y a plus de six mois.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui cet E-mail :
> 
> 
> J'ai supprimé les numéros de téléphone et le nom de la personne de contact, car j'ignore s'il faut prendre cet envoi au sérieux. Il paraît que certains E-mails de ce type sont des hoax...
> ...


ben moi jme mefie toujours de ce genre de truc parce que la plupart du temps faut faire suivre pour récolter de l'argent soit disant...mon c** oui.....
Mais effectivement dans le doute appel.surtout si c'est ton groupe sanguin! 
Et puis regarde aussi depuis combien de temps la chaine tourne.Si ca fait un an...:mouais:


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben moi jme mefie toujours de ce genre de truc parce que la plupart du temps faut faire suivre pour récolter de l'argent soit disant...mon c** oui.....
> Mais effectivement dans le doute appel.surtout si c'est ton groupe sanguin!


Ce n'est pas mon groupe sanguin (je suis bêtement A+ ) et il y a effectivement une possibilité que cet appel soit authentique. D'où l'intérêt de "faire tourner" la chaîne. Le réflexe est évidemment d'appeler le numéro, mais il peut s'agir aussi du numéro de qqun qui n'a rien à voir avec cette affaire. Il peut donc s'agir d'un hoax dont le but est de faire ch... quelqu'un en communiquant son numéro de téléphone à un maximum de personnes. D'où ma question : une affaire "bidon" et un n° de téléphone pour "harceler" qqun, ou une affaire sérieuse. Ça n'a pas l'air d'être fait pour récolter de l'argent.
Si qqun lisant ceci est A- et veut téléphoner (ou veut que je téléphone de sa part), me contacter par MP.


Edit :
Oups.
Désolé auprès de Lemmy, gloup gloup, jpmiss et PonkHead, je n'avais vu que la dernière réponse - celle de .Steff.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Je répète


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Je répète


Oui. Désolé gloup gloup ; comme je l'indique dans mon Edit précédent, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse. Merci beaucoup.
P... c'est tragique cette histoire ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La plupart de ces lettres sont soit des «blagues», soit des appels qui ont été fait mais qui tournent maintenant depuis des mois voire des années et causent beaucoup de mal. C'est pour ça que je n'en tiens jamais compte...


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> La plupart de ces lettres sont soit des «blagues», soit des appels qui ont été fait mais qui tournent maintenant depuis des mois voire des années et causent beaucoup de mal.


Ouais. C'est pourquoi cela m'a paru tragique. Le fait que la gamine soit décédée depuis un an et demi et que la chaîne continue de circuler ...
Cela dit, ça vaut parfois le coup de "faire tourner" une chaîne. Je reviens ce soir pour vous raconter ça, là je dois filer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, ça vaut parfois le coup de "faire tourner" une chaîne.


 
J'ai un doute : imagine une famille qui lance un appel urgent pour le don d'un rein en donnant leur numéro de téléphone. Malgré cela, un jour ou deux plus tard, le malade meure faute de donneurs. A cause de cette chaîne, la famille va continuer pendant des mois (des années?) à recevoir des coups de téléphone, de personnes qui auraient pu sauver la personne malade. Horrible non?


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un doute : imagine une famille qui lance un appel urgent pour le don d'un rein en donnant leur numéro de téléphone. Malgré cela, un jour ou deux plus tard, le malade meure faute de donneurs. A cause de cette chaîne, la famille va continuer pendant des mois (des années?) à recevoir des coups de téléphone, de personnes qui auraient pu sauver la personne malade. Horrible non?


Dans ce cas, je dirais. C'est bien fait, fallait réfléchir avant, un changement de numéro n'est pas compliqué soit dit en passant. Dans le cas d'un Hôpital, je pense que le praticien ou du moins sa secrétaire ont largement autre chose a faire que se faire emmerder a longueur de journée par des appels suite a ce courriel.

De tout de façon, les gens ne devrait pas attendre d'avoir ce genre de lettre pour faire un don.


----------



## .Steff (20 Janvier 2006)

Félicitations !!!


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

Cet après-midi :



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, ça vaut parfois le coup de "faire tourner" une chaîne. Je reviens ce soir pour vous raconter ça, là je dois filer.



Quand je disais que cela valait le coup de faire tourner une chaîne, je parlais plus généralement de chaîne d'entraide.
Vous avez certainement entendu parler (il y a 2 ou 3 ans) de l'affaire de la "lapidation d'Amina".
Un hoax a circulé pendant longtemps concernant cette affaire :



> Sujet : à faire suivre - Confirmation des faits dans LE SOIR du 26.03.03
> 
> Bonjour à tous,
> La Cour suprême du Nigeria a ratifié la condamnation à mort par lapidation d'Amina. Elle sera enterrée jusqu'au cou et tuée à coup de pierres, à moins que l'importance de la condamnation ne fasse réfléchir les autorités nigérianes. Celles-ci ont pour l'heure seulement repoussé l'application de la peine d'un mois pour raison d'allaitement de son fils.
> ...



Les faits sont exposés ici.

Hoaxbuster a fourni cette information. Même si Hoaxbuster considère qu'_une pétition par E-mail n'a aucun impact_, comment être sûr que cet "hoax" (qui a commencé à circuler en mars 2003) n'a pas contribué, d'une manière quelconque, à l'acquittement d'Amina le 25 septembre 2003 ?

Après tout, c'est grâce au Net que Safiya Tungar-Tudu a été acquittée en mars 2001 par la Cour d'appel du Nigeria, en grande partie grâce à une pétition lancée par www.afrik.com.

Je ne suis pas certain qu'une chaîne de solidarité soit complètement inutile. Dans les deux cas cités, comment savoir si réellement et dans quelle mesure la pétition par E-mail a servi à quelque chose ?

Personnellement, j'ai reçu cet E-mail concernant Amina Lawal en avril 2003 et j'ai signé la pétition sur le site d'Amnesty International. Je n'ai pas "brisé" la chaîne, j'ai au contraire diffusé l'E-mail à tous mes contacts. Qui peut affimer avec certitude que j'ai eu tort d'agir de la sorte ?


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

o+ et je donne pas


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un doute : imagine une famille qui lance un appel urgent pour le don d'un rein en donnant leur numéro de téléphone. Malgré cela, un jour ou deux plus tard, le malade meure faute de donneurs. A cause de cette chaîne, la famille va continuer pendant des mois (des années?) à recevoir des coups de téléphone, de personnes qui auraient pu sauver la personne malade. Horrible non?


C'est vrai, c'est horrible. Mais pas plus que de perdre un proche...

Il ne faut pas sous-estimer l'impact du Net sur l'imaginaire des gens. Même si un comportement comme celui que tu évoques n'est pas très rationnel, comment ne pas comprendre qu'une fois placée dans ce cas n'importe quelle famille me semble-t-il tenterait, par tous les moyens fussent-ils dérisoires de sauver un père, une mère, un frère, une soeur, ou un enfant.

Lancer ce genre d'appel, c'est en effet s'exposer au risque de recevoir des coups de fil ou des propositions d'entraide même une fois la personne décédée.

Mais ne pas le lancer ne vaut guère mieux : si la personne meurt, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour vous reprocher de n'avoir pas lancé un appel, et là on s'expose à un autre risque : celui de se sentir coupable.

C'est pourquoi dans tous les cas (celui-ci et le cas évoqué dans le post plus haut), j'estime qu'il vaut la peine de se renseigner avant de décider de briser une chaîne d'entraide.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Cet après-midi :
> 
> 
> 
> Quand [...]


Salut Philippe, j'ai signé aussi la pétition après avoir reçu le mail    Comme quoi :rose:
Mais bon, c'était un sujet d'actualité, on avait toutes les garanties que c'était du sérieux...


----------



## Philippe (20 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philippe, j'ai signé aussi la pétition après avoir reçu le mail    Comme quoi :rose:
> Mais bon, c'était un sujet d'actualité, on avait toutes les garanties que c'était du sérieux...


Ben tu vois  !
Je ne sais pas si c'était sérieux ou pas, mais tant qu'il y a une chance infime que cela serve à quelque chose, je donne ma voix. Qu'est-ce que ça coûte ?

J'ajoute que Hoaxbuster, souvent cité comme une référence en matière d'hoax, n'a pas le monopole de la vérité. Dans l'article dont je donne le lien, si tu examines bien les dates qui sont données, tu verras que ce n'est pas très clair.


----------



## DandyWarhol (28 Avril 2006)

juste pour relancer le fil et donc pour rappeler de donner son sang quand on peut le faire..


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2006)

Je l'ai fait il y a 15 jours  maintenant fait attendre un moi et demis


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

Une petite remont&#233;e de thread avec le lien qui va bien .
Rendez-vous pris cet apr&#232;s-midi pour deux heures de folie


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

excusez-moi, j'ai pas tout lu&#8230;

je voulais simplement vous faire part d'une petite reflexion qu'on a eu avec des amis &#224; moi&#8230;
Nous sommes all&#233; fin aout faire un don du sang pour la premi&#232;re fois avec ces amis, nous &#233;tions 4, mais ils n'ont accept&#233; qu'une seule d'entre nous&#8230;

les raison ?
Pour deux d'entre nous : plus d'un partenaire sexuel (pas en m&#234;me temps, et raports toujours prot&#232;g&#233;s !) dans les 4 derniers mois.
Donc au revoir on repasse dans 4 mois, la derni&#232;re relation datant de moins d'une semaine&#8230;
Pour le dernier : relation entre hommes, on lui a dit que s'il ne changeait pas d'orientation &#231;a ne servait &#224; rien qu'il revienne&#8230;

&#8230;bilan : nous nous sommes dit que s'ils se permettaient de refuser autant de monde (je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e mais &#224; 20 ans, et en &#233;t&#233; en plus il est normal d'avoir eu plusieurs partenaires dans les derniers mois !) c'est qu'ils ne manquent pas autant de sang que &#231;a&#8230;

Quant &#224; mon ami qui a eu des relations "entre hommes", quel est le probl&#232;me ? 
c'est juste pour des statistiques qu'il refusent les homo-mecs... Nous les filles, ils ne nous demandent pas si on a eu des relations avec une autre fille, ou (si le probl&#232;me des "relations entre hommes" est la sodomie, sait-on jamais) ils ne m'ont pas non plus demand&#233; si je m'&#233;tais fait sodomis&#233; dans les 4 derniers mois !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

As tu d&#233;ja entendu parl&#233; de populations a risque? 

Pour ton information, c'est en partie grace &#224; l'&#233;viction de donneurs appartenants a ces populations (plus l'am&#233;lioration des tests de d&#233;pistage) que le risque transfusionnel viral est devenu extremement faible.
Et dans ce domaine on ne peux pas se permettre de se voiler la face deri&#232;re du "politiquement correct".
Alors oui, on a besoin de don de sang, mais pas de n'importe lequel.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

Ohhhh My God  
Il y a comme qui dirait tout une &#233;ducation &#224; la sant&#233; &#224; refaire 

Voil&#224;, mission accomplie. 

_@stargazer : tu as r&#233;ussi &#224; me faire sortir l'Harrap's ... je dois pas avoir totalement r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; _


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2006)

Tout &#231;a parce que je t'ai dit qu'il te manquait un "e" ..?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Octobre 2006)

Je peux pas donner le mien, je suis pas majeur


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> As tu d&#233;ja entendu parl&#233; de populations a risque?
> 
> Pour ton information, c'est en partie grace &#224; l'&#233;viction de donneurs appartenants a ces populations (plus l'am&#233;lioration des tests de d&#233;pistage) que le risque transfusionnel viral est devenu extremement faible.
> Et dans ce domaine on ne peux pas se permettre de se voiler la face deri&#232;re du "politiquement correct".
> Alors oui, on a besoin de don de sang, mais pas de n'importe lequel.



Biensur je sais tout cel&#224;, pourtant on fait toujours un test de d&#233;pistage apr&#232;s les dons de sang&#8230;
Et n'ayant eu que des rapports proteg&#233;s (mais avec des partenaires diff&#233;rents), je fais aussi partie des populations &#224; risque ?!

je comprends pas tout&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Biensur je sais tout celà, pourtant on fait toujours un test de dépistage après les dons de sang
> Et n'ayant eu que des rapports protegés (mais avec des partenaires différents), je fais aussi partie des populations à risque ?!
> 
> je comprends pas tout


Les tests seuls sont insuffisants, c'est leur association avec la détection des "comportements à risque" qui a permis une telle amélioration.
Après, que tes rapports aient été protégés, c'est une très bonne chose à titre individuel mais d'un point de vue épidémiologique il vaut mieux pêcher par excès que par défaut (le fameux principe de précaution): partenaires multiples = pas de don que les rapports soient protégés ou non.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Biensur je sais tout celà, pourtant on fait toujours un test de dépistage après les dons de sang



tu entends quoi par _on_


kanako a dit:


> Et n'ayant eu que des rapports protegés (mais avec des partenaires différents), je fais aussi partie des populations à risque ?!
> 
> je comprends pas tout



tu es certaine de la protection que tu as utilisée ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Et n'ayant eu que des rapports protegés (mais avec des partenaires différents), je fais aussi partie des populations à risque ?!




24 en 3 mois faut dire que ça fait beaucoup


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> tu es certaine de la protection que tu as utilisée ?




Oui j'ai mis un casque


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

ok

merci pour ta réponse jpmiss ! je comprends mieux, même si je suis pas forcément d'accord

chandler_jf : par "on" j'entendais le personnel médical qui s'occupe des prises de sang etc
Après, biensur on est jamais certains de rien, peut-on se fier aux capotes ? mais bon on va pas rentrer dans ce débat



jptk


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse jpmiss ! je comprends mieux, même si je suis pas forcément d'accord


T'es experte en épidémiologie des maladies infectieuses?


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ok
> 
> merci pour ta r&#233;ponse jpmiss ! je comprends mieux, m&#234;me si je suis pas forc&#233;ment d'accord&#8230;
> 
> ...



Au contraire je trouve le d&#233;bat assez int&#233;ressant. 
Tu sais que tous les ans il y a en France 1 contamination par transfusion ? 
Ensuite d&#233;sol&#233; de l'indiscr&#233;tion mais si tu as fait une fellation &#224; tes partenaires, l'as-tu fait avec capote ? Si oui, as tu chang&#233; de capote apr&#232;s la fellation et avant la p&#233;n&#233;tration ? Si c'est oui dans tous les cas bravo mais bonjour la consommation 
Tu n'es peut-&#234;tre pas d'accord avec les mesures prises mais sur quels crit&#232;res te bases-tu ? Qu'elle est ton niveau d'expertise dans ce domaine ?


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss : nan, mais bon, je trouve &#231;a un peu con tout de m&#234;me de refuser direct certaines populations, m&#234;me si je comprends pourquoi ils le font&#8230;




&#233;dit : chandler_jf que te r&#233;pondre&#8230; je n'&#233;tais pas au courrant pour le fait qu'il y ait chaque ann&#233;e en France une contamination par transfusion&#8230; Sinon niveau protection, je vois le probl&#232;me&#8230; je pourrais te r&#233;pondre que je de toute fa&#231;on je suis sure de mes partenaires etc mais je sais bien qu'on ne peut jamais &#234;tre vraiment s&#251;re, m&#234;me si au niveau des statistiques, la contamination par fellation est tr&#232;s faible&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> je pourrais te répondre que je de toute façon je suis sure de mes partenaires etc mais je sais bien qu'on ne peut jamais être vraiment sûre, même si au niveau des statistiques, la contamination par fellation est très faible



ha ben voilà l'étude que tu as faite pour dire que les critères sont _cons_. 
On n'attrape pas des MST / IST qu'en prenant des risques ... il y a beaucoup de contaminations de personnes qui sont sures. 
Je crois que tu n'es pas très réceptive aux campagnes de prévention...

_J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur la vidéo de la campagne "J'ai couché avec le SIDA"_


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

&#8230;non les crit&#232;res ne sont pas cons, je sais bien que ce sont mes arguments-excuses qui le sont&#8230; 
il est toujours plus facile de croire que &#231;a ne peut pas nous arriver&#8230;

cel&#224; dit, je prends des toujours des pr&#233;cautions, traine mes copains (quand j'en ai un nouveau) pour aller faire des tests r&#233;guli&#232;rement&#8230;
je suis peut-&#234;tre pas tr&#232;s r&#233;ceptive aux campagnes de pr&#233;vention, j'en sais rien&#8230; j'ai juste l'impression de d&#233;j&#224; conna&#238;tre tous les risques, on nous rabache &#231;a &#224; &#233;cole par exemple depuis longtemps, tout les ans, et personnellement je n'ai pas l'impression de pourvoir faire grand chose de plus&#8230; En revanche, je les trouve tr&#232;s biens ces campagnes "j'ai couch&#233; avec le Sida"


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> je suis peut-être pas très réceptive aux campagnes de prévention, j'en sais rien j'ai juste l'impression de déjà connaître tous les risques, on nous rabache ça à école par exemple depuis longtemps, tout les ans, et personnellement je n'ai pas l'impression de pourvoir faire grand chose de plus En revanche, je les trouve très biens ces campagnes "j'ai couché avec le Sida"



Et bien je comprends plus du tout ton premier message. Au contraire tu devrais être satisfaite de ce qui c'est passé cet été ...


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

bin &#233;coute, pour cet &#233;t&#233; &#231;a m'a surprise, je pensais pas que je ne pourrais pas donner&#8230;
ensuite, je trouve la s&#233;lection tr&#232;s s&#233;v&#232;re, m&#234;me si avoir le m&#234;me partenaire pendant 4 mois est faisable, biens&#251;r&#8230; je sais pas&#8230;
C'est pas tant moi, c'est un des amis avec lesquels j'y ai &#233;t&#233;, il pense que s'ils refusent autant de monde aussi facilement, c'est qu'ils ont suffisement de sang pour se passer du sien&#8230; il n'y retournera pas&#8230; j'avoue que j'&#233;tais plut&#244;t de cet avis-l&#224;&#8230; &#224; la reflexion je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser&#8230; mais maintenant que je connais les conditions pour &#234;tre accept&#233;, peut-&#234;tre que j'irai lorsque je rentrerai dans les crit&#232;res&#8230;
et il n'emp&#232;che que j'ai un peu du mal avec le fait qu'ils refusent les homos m&#234;me si leur relation est stable depuis des ann&#233;es&#8230; c'est dommage&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> bin &#233;coute, pour cet &#233;t&#233; &#231;a m'a surprise, je pensais pas que je ne pourrais pas donner&#8230;
> ensuite, je trouve la s&#233;lection tr&#232;s s&#233;v&#232;re, m&#234;me si avoir le m&#234;me partenaire pendant 4 mois est faisable, biens&#251;r&#8230; je sais pas&#8230;
> C'est pas tant moi, c'est un des amis avec lesquels j'y ai &#233;t&#233;, il pense que s'ils refusent autant de monde aussi facilement, c'est qu'ils ont suffisement de sang pour se passer du sien&#8230; il n'y retournera pas&#8230; j'avoue que j'&#233;tais plut&#244;t de cet avis-l&#224;&#8230; &#224; la reflexion je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser&#8230; mais maintenant que je connais les conditions pour &#234;tre accept&#233;, peut-&#234;tre que j'irai lorsque je rentrerai dans les crit&#232;res&#8230;
> et il n'emp&#232;che que j'ai un peu du mal avec le fait qu'ils refusent les homos m&#234;me si leur relation est stable depuis des ann&#233;es&#8230; c'est dommage&#8230;



Les bras m'en tombent ... &#224; te lire j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout une histoire de fiert&#233;, d'&#233;go qui a &#233;t&#233; touch&#233;. Votre r&#233;action est &#224; 100 % centr&#233;e sur vous !!! On ne gagne pas un bon point quand on donne ... c'est m&#234;me pas une histoire de fiert&#233; ou autre. Vous n'avez pas &#233;t&#233; exclus d'un acte h&#233;ro&#239;que si facile &#224; mettre en oeuvre. 

Les campagnes d'&#233;t&#233; ont surtout pour objectif de (re)constituer les r&#233;serves (baisse du nombre de dons r&#233;guliers, augmentation des besoins) ... donc dirig&#233;e surtout vers une population qui ne conna&#238;t pas du tout le syst&#232;me.

Et la r&#233;action de ton ami ... je trouve qu'elle d&#233;passe l'entendement, j'imagine qu'il est lui aussi dans la vingtaine ... perso &#231;a m'&#233;nerve ce mode de raisonnement. Heureusement que tout le monde n'a pas le m&#234;me raisonnement. 

Je n'ai pas pu donner plusieurs fois (tu noteras la diff&#233;rence avec "j'ai &#233;t&#233; refus&#233;") et &#224; chaque fois j'ai pens&#233; "pourquoi donner si ce n'est pas viable dans la suite de la cha&#238;ne ou si il y a le moindre risque". Et pourtant les risques &#233;taient nettement plus faibles que ceux que tu &#233;voques. 

Pour info, le don m'a pris mon apr&#232;s-midi : j'&#233;tais le seul, tout l'aprem'.


----------



## kanako (11 Octobre 2006)

Je comprends bien ce que tu me dis, et dois reconna&#238;tre que tu as raison&#8230; 

on est con quand on est jeune&#8230;
Mon ami est un peu genre "no future", c'est un gar&#231;on intelligent pourtant mais il lui arrive d'avoir des r&#233;actions assez extremistes et jem'enfoutistes&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Je comprends bien ce que tu me dis, et dois reconnaître que tu as raison c'est vrai qu'on est con quand on est jeune
> Mon ami est un peu genre "no future", c'est un garçon intelligent pourtant mais il lui arrive d'avoir des réactions assez extremistes et jem'enfoutistes



A la lecture de tes messages, et sur cette situation précise, j'imagine plus quelqu'un à l'égo mal placé plutôt qu'une personne intelligente. 
Il est "no futur" ... les dons sont fait pour des personnes qui sont souvent "sans avenir" et qui aimeraient en avoir un.


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

En France je donne régulièrement mon sang. Depuis mes 18 ans. Dès que je suis arrivée au Québec, j'ai naturelement voulut continuer. Et j'ai été recallée parce que je suis européenne :hein: Et que ya un risque que j'ai la maladie de la vache folle :mouais: Ben c'est vrai que je suis un peu véxée


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vot&#233; "Je ne peux pas le donner pour diverses raisons".
J'esp&#232;re que vous aurez la d&#233;licatesse de ne me pas me demander pourquoi.

On se moque d&#233;j&#224; assez de mes pustules.


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai voté "Je ne peux pas le donner pour diverses raisons".
> J'espère que vous aurez la délicatesse de ne me pas me demander pourquoi.
> 
> On se moque déjà assez de mes pustules.


   

En tout cas j'imagine trés bien la tête du docteur quand il te voit arriver


----------



## DandyWarhol (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> En France je donne r&#233;guli&#232;rement mon sang. Depuis mes 18 ans. D&#232;s que je suis arriv&#233;e au Qu&#233;bec, j'ai naturelement voulut continuer. Et j'ai &#233;t&#233; recall&#233;e parce que je suis europ&#233;enne :hein: Et que ya un risque que j'ai la maladie de la vache folle :mouais: Ben c'est vrai que je suis un peu v&#233;x&#233;e


 
Lorsque j'ai v&#233;cu en Su&#232;de pour quelque mois, on n'a pas voulu non plus accept&#233; mon sang parce que j'&#233;tais fran&#231;ais. Pourtant j'avais bien un permis de s&#233;jour...
Mais bon &#231;a ne m'a pas empech&#233; de le donner en France r&#233;guli&#232;rement.


----------



## clochelune (18 Octobre 2006)

salut!

pour moi, je ne peux donner mon sang (à cause d'une maladie depuis la naissance!) en revanche, tous les deux mois on me prélève du sang (car j'ai trop de globules rouges!) et ça ne me cause aucune fatigue!

et un jour à l'hosto, des amis étaient passé me voir, et hop, tous au don du sang (et après l'un d'entre eux a vidé le frigo car lui a été fatigué par ça!)

en tout cas, si je pouvais le faire, ça serait volontiers! ça m'embête que mon sang ne serve à rien!! mais bon!

et les dons d'organes, pareil, impossible de donner pour moi, mon coeur et mes poumons étant mal fichus depuis la naissance! 
certains de mes amis ont été greffé (dont une amie cette nuit, en attente depuis seulement septembre, alors que j'en ai connu une qui a attendu deux ans, d'autres qui n'ont pas pu avoir cette greffe et donc sont décédés faute de don), et ça je remercie tous ceux qui ont accepté de faire ce don de leurs organes, et les familles des défunts, car la décision ne doit pas être évidente à ces moments... d'où leport d'une carte de donneur qui peut bien faciliter les choses!

en tout cas, sympa JPTK d'avoir ouvert le sujet! 
ça me tient pas mal à coeur!!


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est marrant, ce bout de discussion entre kanao, jpmiss et chandler_jf.
Je sais pourquoi on refuse mon sang. &#199;a ne me pose pas de prob&#232;mes. Je suis potentiellement porteur sain d'une maladie que l'on connait mal, et dont plusieurs tests de d&#233;pistages n&#233;gatifs ne suffisent pas pour me sortir de la population &#224; risque dont j'ai &#233;t&#233; furtivement membre il y a 20 ans. Je continue &#224; trouver singulier qu'on ne m'ait pas propos&#233; un suivi, le jour o&#249; l'on m'a annonc&#233; &#231;a. Mais bast.

Mais du coup, devant la r&#233;action de kanako, je suis all&#233; revoir le questionnaire.

Et l&#224;, faut dire que les choses sont claires.

Tu n'as pas forniqu&#233; ces quatre derniers mois avec quelqu'un d'autre que ton partenaire r&#233;gulier, qui lui m&#234;me n'a forniqu&#233; avec personne d'autre ? Tu peux donner. Sinon, passe ton chemin.

&#199;a en fait des illusions perdues pour ceux qui pensaient que, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'ils suivaient bien toutes les consignes du _safe sex_, ils &#233;taient eux-m&#234;mes super clean.

Et ben non.

Les donneurs de sang, ce sont des h&#233;t&#233;ro fid&#232;les unis &#224; d'autres h&#233;t&#233;ro  fid&#232;les, ou des abstinents, qui ne visitent pas le monde, ne sont pas tatou&#233;s, n'ont pas d'amis au pass&#233; tumultueux, ne travaillent pas au contact de la mis&#232;re du monde.

Cette minorit&#233; vertueuse, dont on peut penser qu'elle est &#233;galement bonne contribuable, doit donc imp&#233;rativement continuer &#224; se rendre dans les bus du don du sang, tant qu'elle n'a pas 65 ans.

En revanche, toute personne de moins de 25 ans qui rentrerait dans ce cadre devrait se voir automatiquement proposer une assistance psychologique, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> En revanche, toute personne de moins de 25 ans qui rentrerait dans ce cadre devrait se voir automatiquement proposer une assistance psychologique, non ?


Si


----------



## kanako (18 Octobre 2006)

y a un peu de &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai vot&#233;, je donne r&#233;guli&#232;rement, d&#233;s que je peux donc 3 fois par an... et l&#224; j'ai pris rdv pour m'inscrire afin de faire le don de "moelle osseusse", je ne sais pas comment &#231;a s'&#233;crit :rose: mais je donne


----------



## clochelune (18 Octobre 2006)

bonsoir MamaCass!

pour le don de moelle osseuse, c'est quand même plus complexe que le don du sang tu sais! si tu veux des liens pour voir en quoi ça consiste exactement, je t'en donnerai! en tout cas, c'est généreux de ta part!!

vivement que tu puisses t'offrir un joli macbookpro!
et le don de macbook pro alors, c'est uen bête plus rare ;-)
en tout cas, je vote pour que MamaCass soit receveuse!!

bises à toi!
la Clochelune


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

Merci ClocheLune 

Moi c'est un macpro que je vais prendre 

Pour le don de moelle osseuse j'ai pris rdv pour faire des prises de sang et &#234;tre inscrite sur la liste mondiale des donneurs.

Y'a beaucoup de gens qui en ont besoin aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2006)

Quand j'ai acheté ma moto, je suis devenu membre du HOG (Harley Owner Group) et je me suis affilité à un "Chapter" (sous-division régionale) dont une bonne part des activités sont à buts caritatifs ... ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que beaucoup de motards, sont enregistrés en tant que donneurs potentiels d'organes et portent sur eux leur carte d'identification permettant, en cas d'accident grave, de prélever tout ou partie de leurs organes sans autre forme d'autorisation ou de formalités ... j'ai trouvé ça formidable ! Un jour, j'ai reçu un fascicule avec marqué dessus : "Surtout ne roule pas plus vite que ton ange gardien ne peut rouler ... mais si tu le fais quand même, que ce ne soit pas en vain !"
J'ai découvert beaucoup de solidarité chez les motards, que ce soit dans l'organisation d'événements pour les enfants malades, les dons du sang et les dons d'organes...
Avant de pénétrer ce "monde", j'étais loin de me douter que certains que j'aurais qualifié de "brutes épaisses" puissent avoir la larme à l'oeil devant l'émerveillement d'un enfant atteint de leucémie qu'ils emmènent sur leurs bécanes faire une balade le dimanche...
Oui, la solidarité existe encore ... il suffit de le faire savoir !


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2006)

Comment fait-on pour avoir cette carte de donneur d'organes ? O&#249; faut-il se renseigner ?
&#199;a m'int&#233;resserais bien &#231;a par contre&#8230;


----------



## CLAY (19 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi suis con donne pas,o- c' est du sang royal; tu m'vois fabriquer  des princes à tout va?!


----------



## katelijn (19 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour avoir cette carte de donneur d'organes ? O&#249; faut-il se renseigner ?
> &#199;a m'int&#233;resserais bien &#231;a par contre&#8230;



Je te donnerais les renseignements n&#233;cessaires demain ...


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

J'ai toujours une carte sur moi, indiquant que je donne mes organes en cas d'accident, est ce que cela suffit ? (toute la famille au courant pour plus de suret&#233


----------



## clochelune (19 Octobre 2006)

http://www.agence-biomedecine.fr/

ce site explique tout sur les dons d'organe, pour recevoir la carte etc!
mais avec une simple carte sur soi spécifiant son accord, c'est bon aussi!

hep, moi aussi j'ai du sang royal (sang violet, puisque rouge et bleu sont mélangés!)

merci pour le témoignage sur les motards... c'est vrai qu'ils sont malheureusement davantage touchés que les automobilistes...
j'ai été trois fois derrière en moto, wouah, j'aime cette sensation!!
mais je sais que les motards sont une chouette communauté 

bonne journée


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2009)

Remontée de sujet car la situation n'est pas évidente en cette période. 


Alors si vous avez 30 minutes off dans le week-end


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2009)

Perso, c'est fait. O négatif, je suis toujours accueillis a bras ouvert


----------



## Craquounette (30 Janvier 2009)

L'info date un peu mais reste toujours à l'ordre du jour...


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2009)

Comme ça fait maintenant des mois que je n'avale plus de médocs, je crois avoir le sang suffisamment clair pour retourner le donner.

Merci de m'y avoir fait penser.


----------

